# scallops again



## Griff (Sep 4, 2006)

The local store where I buy fish has had huge scallops on sale for $7.99/lb. So I wrapped some in prosciutto and grilled them tonight. I put a beer bottle in the pic so you could see that these really are hockey puck sized scallops. Except hockey pucks are thinner.









Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 4, 2006)

That is the kind of food I would expect to eat if I were to visit Alaska.  Looks very good.


----------



## Unity (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow. The ones you grilled this summer were some of the best I've ever eaten.







These are just plain astonishing!






--John  8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 5, 2006)

[smilie=a_holycrap.gif]  WOW Griff, those look absolutely delicious!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Griff.....FANTASTIC!


----------



## Finney (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm need a plane ticket to Alaska just to eat at your house....   [smilie=fly1.gif] 






Have you bought it yet?   [smilie=a_huh.gif]


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 8, 2006)

Griff, they look outstanding!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2006)

man oh man.......Griff, please don't post pics like that anymore.  I can't take it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2006)

Scott, how about posting the recipe for the dill cream sauce..does that work with scallops?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2006)

I copied the recipe to the recipe section. Thanks Frayedknot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Griff..that do look mighty yummy. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 9, 2006)

Griff

Waz them scallops ...or stamped and cut fish cheeks?

Could you identify the scallop rings in each scallop...or was it just a consistent texture to the meat?

Last time I got scallops that big, they waz fish cheek meat....... almost near as good tasting as a scallop... but they shouldn't carry the same price.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Griff
> 
> Waz them scallops ...or stamped and cut fish cheeks?
> 
> ...



I can see abductors... SCALLOP!


----------



## Griff (Sep 12, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Griff
> 
> Waz them scallops ...or stamped and cut fish cheeks?
> 
> ...



Joe, they were scallops. Trust me on this one. Several times when I was in Yakutat, Alaska I was lucky enough to buy fresh scallops off a dragger just in from the Gulf of Alaska and I know scallops when I see one. They do get that big. Also, halibut cheecks are one of my favorites and they have a different texture than scallops.

Griff


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm believin' ya Griff, things do grow BIG up North........ I'd love to see their shells tho, they must be the size of car hubcaps.....


----------



## bayoubooger (Sep 14, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I'm believin' ya Griff, things do grow BIG up North........ I'd love to see their shells tho, they must be the size of car hubcaps.....




g'day Griff,

never seen scallops like that, but we love em here. anyone ship them over the internet?


----------

